# has this stuff even been invented yet?



## ayron (May 25, 2010)

first of all, im sure it has  i just cant find it.

but imagine the "crustyness" of BeatsAntique combined with the trippyness/ spiritualness of Psybient music, both passing though an anarchists brain or Derrik Jenson's Brain (and if you dont know Derrik Jenson, trust me youtube him up!). somthing thats like how TOOL is for rock and metal with Maynards lyrics and all yea know? 

anyways, thanks stp


----------

